# Foam test gone wrong



## R988 (Apr 16, 2006)

http://cellar.org/showthread.php?t=10491


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2006)

bloody hell


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Oops


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 16, 2006)

hehehehe, that was funny


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 16, 2006)

LOL


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow, that made my day to see that. Bet those guys felt pretty stupid when it just wouldnt stop flowing, and they became enveloped in the shit.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Typical Airforce Meatballs..... (no offense Eric lol)


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 17, 2006)

damn


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 17, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Clave (Apr 17, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 17, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Typical Airforce Meatballs..... (no offense Eric lol)


studies have proven it takes ground pounders of high intelligence at least twice as long to learn as it would an airman of average intelligence


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, thank God I was a Sailor, cause Navy Guys can do it all three times as good as Airmen and Grunts, and 5 times better with our pants up....


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 17, 2006)

touche


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 17, 2006)

I've had that happen to me twice - I worked at a company that had probelms with the fire system. Anytime there was a thunderstorm, the thing went off.....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2006)

Definitely looks like the work of _civilian_ contractors, Dan!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 18, 2006)

snow what??????


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 18, 2006)

ROFL!!! Im starting that as a chain mail to my friends. ( With a reference, of course),,,


----------



## R988 (Apr 19, 2006)

MichaelHenley said:


> ROFL!!! Im starting that as a chain mail to my friends. ( With a reference, of course),,,



go ahead, I stole it from another forum anyway


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay guys, I got the real skinny. This was not a test gone wrong.


> by Tech. Sgt. Steven D. Wilson
> 28th Bomb Wing Public Affairs
> 
> 4/14/2006 - ELLSWORTH AIR FORCE BASE, S.D. (AFPN) -- A B-1 hangar is filled with more bubbles than a dinosaur-sized hot tub. There are people standing around with suds up to their eyeballs. People are standing on top of the rafters in the building as foam and bubbles continue to rise.
> ...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

damn, i think it was funnier when we thought you were all meat heads


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

It still was a screw up, letting it run for the full 4 minutes.... There was no way to judge how many cubic feet of it was discharged when its blowing all over the tarmac, so it was a waste of time....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 19, 2006)

hey, what'll happen if some of the planes get covered in foam?


----------



## R988 (Apr 20, 2006)

they wont catch on fire hopefully


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2006)

if you meant in them tests there were none in the hangar  and if you mean when the system's used for real the whole idea is that the foam goes on the plane to put out the fire that's proberly engulfing it


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 20, 2006)

Ive heard that the stuff is corrosive... Get it on your plane and, later on, it probably won't fly...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2006)

let's hope it wasn't corrosive, it was up to that guy's neck  i wouldn't think it'd be too bad, they'd take stuff like that into account........


----------

